# Wines and Spirits when moving to Spain



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi,
We will move most of our belongings to Spain, being shipped on 1st September,
Can anybody advise, we have some wines and spirits for our own personal use, quite a large amount,what is the import tax we would have to pay, as we would have to declare these.
Thank you any advice appreciated.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

If you are coming from the UK you are subject to the usual rules for within the EU, i.e. quantities for personal use are in theory unlimited. Whether it qualifies as "personal use" is at the discretion of the customs officer - but if you have less than 90 litres of wine and 10 litres of spirits you should be fine.

More info here.

Buying goods in another Member State - European commission


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

If you are coming from Hong Kong of course, the above doesn't apply! The excise rates can be found here:

Excise duty rates - European commission


----------

